# snow in photoshop



## sekhu (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a few images that I'd like touched up with some winter snow, so I'm looking to make snowflakes, as well as snow like in teh GBATemp header image.

How do you actually make the snow? is there a filter that's available for doing it?

hopefully someone has an idea on how to go about it.

cheers in advance


----------



## platty (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's some seasonal brushes from just a quick search through google.

Winter Brushes

EDIT: Seems like the file is no longer there, but try this Link


----------



## sekhu (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks platty i'll take a look, how easy is it to create the layered snow a la the header at the top of gbatemp? Is it using the pen tool then filling it in with a gradient? Am I even aware of what I'm talking about?


----------



## acky (Dec 11, 2007)

For the GBA Temp header, it looks like you can use the noise filter then set the layer to multiply (or was it screen?). Then use the eraser to thicken/thin the snow.


----------



## sekhu (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(acky @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> For the GBA Temp header, it looks like you can use the noise filter then set the layer to multiply (or was it screen?). Then use the eraser to thicken/thin the snow.



could you provide an example of what the steps would be? 

thanks

edit: found one tutorial that seems promising: http://www.tutorialwiz.com/snow_on_text/ if there are any more tuts of this type, I'd be grateful

cheers


----------



## Shelleeson (Dec 11, 2007)

there's a couple of plug-in's

vdl adrenaline and vanderlee snowscape they are really good


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 11, 2007)

For the GBAtemp header Christmas banner I just used the airbrush with a 50% or so opacity, increased step, low hardness and large size. I did strokes horizontally across the image, more at the top and less as you work down. Looks OK to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use  Paint Shop Pro BTW. Not Photoshop...


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 11, 2007)

hi i used photoshop elements and gifanimator for mine ^^


----------



## asuri (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.fileheap.com/software-snowflake...load-19247.html

this is what i use but from different site, couldnt find it. some more scroll down


----------



## sekhu (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks guys and gals, i'll look into those and practice


----------

